# St Lukes Hospital - Huddersfield - Feb 2011



## Horus (Mar 17, 2011)

*St Lukes Hospital*

*Visited With:* _Forsaken, jST_ and _KooK_​
Im sorry i cant find any information on this, its a tricky one

The road trip to Huddersfield began on Saterday morning, this Hospital has to be by far the best explore iv came across, it was so tidy and not a sign of stipped cables in sight, the Electricity was still running which gave some fun moments, especially on the running machines the only downfall it had was chavs have now noticed its now empty and a broken window (that i assume they made) was there entry point, couple of beds was pushed against the glass doors which caused broken glass in parts and for some mindless idea, they opened a fireline whiched caused very bad water damage, the ceiling was falling through in some points.​

1.





2.




3.



4.
4.




5.




6.




7.




8.




9.




10.




11.




12.




13.




14.




15.




16.




17.




18.




19.




20.




21.




22.




23.




24.




25.






Thanks for Viewing​


----------



## ROYALBOB (Mar 17, 2011)

Wow, quality find! Gunna have to get over to this, not far from me.


----------



## robbie1003 (Mar 17, 2011)

been keeping eye on this place, wanted a look myself as i was born there. good job, lucky buggers to find it while its still in one piece. wot a waste of yet another building.


----------



## Horus (Mar 17, 2011)

Unfortunately iv been there recently and its all stripped its not worth going now


----------



## BahrainPete (Mar 18, 2011)

You've captured the place well and what good condition it was in when you found it.

I assume, from the date of the 'leaving do', it closed in June 2010 as the only other recent year with the 25th of June falling on a Friday was 2004.


----------



## Horus (Mar 18, 2011)

Yeah you got it spot on


----------



## Em_Ux (Mar 18, 2011)

Looks like you caught the place at the right time!

Some good people shots in there.

Thanks


----------



## dobbo79 (Mar 18, 2011)

wow
great pics...
i especially like the one with the door reflected in the coridoor


----------



## Goldie87 (Mar 18, 2011)

Looks like it was pretty good in there, if a little modern. Nice one


----------



## nelly (Mar 18, 2011)

BahrainPete said:


> I assume, from the date of the 'leaving do', it closed in June 2010 as the only other recent year with the 25th of June falling on a Friday was 2004.



Somebody has too much time on their hands 

Great photos Horus, it looks like you polished those floors especially for the occasion


----------



## Lolz101 (Mar 18, 2011)

Good skills on finding this, Love the people shots


----------



## King Al (Mar 18, 2011)

Looks great Horus!! like the rehab bit and the piano shame about the water damage


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 18, 2011)

Holys**t!! Look at those floors!! 
I'd be lying if I said that the smell of moss and the sight off peeling paint didn't make me feel like climbing the rope in gym class... but there's something spectacular about sites as mint as this. Simply abandonned, not derelict. 
Hats off sir, every photo is beautifully composed.


----------



## Horus (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks for the comments


----------



## tommo (Mar 18, 2011)

another great report havoc, nice pics


----------



## jjstenso (Mar 18, 2011)

Yeah good skills on finding this.......... 

Also, good stuff for being the skinniest and the lucky one to see the chapel.


----------



## Horus (Mar 19, 2011)

Skinny? It's all muscle


----------



## CHRIS_M (Jun 7, 2011)

nelly said:


> Somebody has too much time on their hands
> 
> Great photos Horus, it looks like you* polished those floors *especially for the occasion



that is water damage i am assuming from your (Horus) description and not actually polished floors ??


----------



## Snips86x (Jun 8, 2011)

Superb images and well captured. It wont take long for that place to be trashed. Give it a year or so on top of whats there. Shame really.


----------



## TeeJF (Jun 8, 2011)

Awesome site and onjce again pounds and pounds worth of kit going to waste whilst the NHS pleads poverty!!! Great report.


----------



## imyimyimy (Jun 13, 2011)

as most people are saying, awesome find!!... Looks almost new?... Love the microphone stage shot!

i so need to urbex a hosp, this looks the DON!


----------



## dizzydebs (Jun 13, 2011)

wow that place looks in better condiion and cleaner than our local hossie!!!


----------



## sparky. (Jun 14, 2011)

Wow brilliant pics and a realy cool find


----------

